# SCSI Festplatte, wie anschließen



## ShadowAMD (1. Juli 2010)

*SCSI Festplatte, wie anschließen*

Hi, 

ich habe heute 2 Server Festpaltten geschenkt bekommen und würde die gerne nutzen. 

Hier der Link zu Amazon, wo ihr das Produkt findet 

Seagate ST373207LC Cheetah 10K.7 Festplatte 73.4 GB 4.7: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

So jetzt ist mein Problem wie bekomme ich die Platten zum laufen ??

Eventuell mit Adapter-karten für PCI Buchsen, aber die sind ja nicht gerade Billig. Eventuell mit einem Adapter Kabel. 

Ich wollte für das kleine Upgrade nicht mehr als 50€ ausgeben. 

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich die in Meinem System zum laufen bringe ??

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: SCSI Festplatte, wie anschließen*

Was versprichst Du Dir denn überhaupt davon? Wenn Du glaubst, die würden den theoretsichen SCSI-Speed von 320MB/s erreichen, dann täuschst Du Dich - die sind nicht schneller als normale SATA-HDDs, die ja auch bei wietem nicht an die 300MB/s von SATA2, bei Top-Platten grad mal an die 150MB/s von SATA1 rankommen. Selbst Seagate gibt nur "bis zu 80MB/s" an: ST373207LC Die Ultra320-SCSI-Festplatte Cheetah 10K.7 mit 73 GB | Seagate

Verkauf die Dinger lieber. Es gibt Leute, die SCSI haben, vor allem für Server, und so was natürlich dann suchen.


Einfach nur ein Adapter geht nicht, das ein völlig anderes Controller-Prinzip.


----------



## ThePlayer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: SCSI Festplatte, wie anschließen*

Mit 50€ wird es schwer, den du braucht eigentlich eine PCI-Karte mit SCSI-Anschluss.
Zu Adaptern sage ich nur -NO WAY- und ob es für sowas welche gibt ist fraglich.


----------



## ShadowAMD (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: SCSI Festplatte, wie anschließen*

Hi, 

danke für die Info. 

Naja ich bin halt davon ausgegangen das sie schneller sind, wege der umdrehungszahl, ich hab halt in der richtung null Ahnung. 

was kann man denn dafür noch verlangen ??

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: SCSI Festplatte, wie anschließen*

Schwer zu sagen, schau einfach mal bei Ebay, was die bringen - halt bei der Suche auf erweietrt gehen und "beendete Angebote" wählen. Es ist halt so: einige Unternehmensrechner basieren auf solchen Systemen, und denen wäre es völlig egal, dass die Platte 5 mal so teuer ist wie eine doppelt so große SATA 

Weiß Du denn, ob die überhaupt noch funktionieren? Wenn ja, dann war da ein ganz schönes nettes Geschenk, ne etwas neuere "CHEETAH X15.5 73GB, ST373455LW" kostet neu 180€... also, mit 80-90€ / Stück könntest Du da schon wegkommen.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: SCSI Festplatte, wie anschließen*

Und für das Geld bekommst du dann 4 500GB Platten und kannst die im Raid-01 laufen lassen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: SCSI Festplatte, wie anschließen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was versprichst Du Dir denn überhaupt davon? Wenn Du glaubst, die würden den theoretsichen SCSI-Speed von 320MB/s erreichen, dann täuschst Du Dich - die sind nicht schneller als normale SATA-HDDs


Das ist schlichtweg falsch und das solltest du eigentlich wissen : 
Denn erstens ist die Zugriffszeit wesentlich besser, zweitens die Drehzahl höher (und damit ist man, bei guten SCSI HDDs locker bei über 100MB/Sec) und drittens ist der Controller um WELTEN gescheiter, so dass die HDD zwar völlig ausgelastet sein kann, der Rechner aber noch absolut ohne Probleme zu bedienen ist, was bei IDE/SATA ja nicht der Fall ist.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Verkauf die Dinger lieber. Es gibt Leute, die SCSI haben, vor allem für Server, und so was natürlich dann suchen.


Warum?
Ein U320 SCSI Conti von Adaptec, für PCie ist auch nicht soo teuer, vorallen auf eBay nicht.


rebel4life schrieb:


> Und für das Geld bekommst du dann 4 500GB Platten und kannst die im Raid-01 laufen lassen.


Sorry, Junge, aber beschäftige dich mal mit der Technik, bevor du irgendwelche Aussagen in den Raum schmeißt, die einfach nicht wahr sind.

Denn die Dauerübertragungsrate ist nicht (mehr) allzu wichtig, die Zugriffszeit aber schon und da machen die SCSIs so ziemlich alle IDE Festplatten platt - einzig SSDs sind teilweise schneller.

Von daher ist dein Vergleich etwas blöde, man kann ja auch keine 4 Käfer zusammenkloppen und hat dann 'nen Porsche...


Herbboy schrieb:


> ne etwas neuere "CHEETAH X15.5 73GB, ST373455LW" kostet neu 180€... also, mit 80-90€ / Stück könntest Du da schon wegkommen.


Im Leben nicht!
Schau dir mal an, mit welchen Preisen die Platten wirklich gehandelt werden!
auch auf die Bucht, da sehe ich sofort Preise von 30-40€, ~100€ bei einer (angeblich) neuen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: SCSI Festplatte, wie anschließen*

Seagate selbst gibt aber nur "bis zu 80mb/s" an, der Speed der HDD ist dann auch irrelevant. Die kann von mir aus 50.000u/min haben: wenn es dann bei 80MB/s bleibt, dann is das halt so   Und die Zugriffszeiten, also sorry, da nehm ich lieber ne größere "normale" Platte als die bessere Zugriffszeiten und bedingt durch die u/min evlt. sogar lautere Platte UND noch was investieren zu müssen. 


Und 80-90€ war halt ne Schätzung, da man idR schon ca. 50% neupreis rechnen kann - kann man ja nicht ahnen, dass die bei Ebay nur So wenig bringen. Aber selbst bei "nur" 30-40€ würd ich mir davon lieber ne andere HDD kaufen oder das Geld für was GANZ anderes verwenden - sind ja inkl. der Ersparnis für den Controller dann nochmal mehr als nur 2 mal 30-40€


----------



## ShadowAMD (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: SCSI Festplatte, wie anschließen*

HI, 

und wie sieht es aus wenn man die in ein nas system einbaut ?? 

bzw. sowas bräuchte ich noch, aber währe das sinvoll und was würde das kosten ??

Syr, wenn ich da so vuiel frage und nicht selber nach schauen, aber ich  hab in dem thema absolut null ahnung ^^

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: SCSI Festplatte, wie anschließen*

NAS und dann nur 2x 73GB? macht an sich keinen Sinn... ^^ vor allem spielt bei nem NAS der einzige Vorteil von diesen SCSI-Platten, nämlich die Zugriffszeit, eigentlich erst Recht keine Rolle, da ein NAS ja eher nur zur Datenverwaltung da ist und es wirklich völlig egal ist, ob der Zugriff nun 2ms oder - übertreiben gesagt - 1Sekunde dauert


----------



## ShadowAMD (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: SCSI Festplatte, wie anschließen*

Hi, 

da haste woll recht ^^

MFG


----------

